# How do I get started with beef cattle in VA?



## quiltnchik (Aug 16, 2011)

We're getting ready to move on to a 64-acre rented farm in October, and plan to start raising beef cattle next spring.  Is there a way to get into the industry without breaking the bank?  The prices I'm seeing currently aren't within my budget, so how much should I expect to have to spend to get started, and where do I find starter stock that's not going to cost me an arm and a leg?  Right now we're leaning toward Angus, Hereford or Murray Grey (which the woman who owns the property raises).


----------



## Bedste (Aug 16, 2011)

bump


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 16, 2011)

In my experience, the cheapest ones are always the most expensive in the long run.  Find a farmer/rancher who will allow you to work for him/her.  Use any $$$ you earn to put towards the cost of a GOOD cow or calf.  This will give you valuable experience, and also save you some money.  Also, if you need help or advice, the farmer/rancher will likely help you.  Good luck!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 17, 2011)

What plans do you have for raising beef cattle?  Is it to start a breeding herd, get some beef for the freezer, or a bit of both?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 17, 2011)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> In my experience, *the cheapest ones are always the most expensive in the long run*.  Find a farmer/rancher who will allow you to work for him/her.  Use any $$$ you earn to put towards the cost of a GOOD cow or calf.  This will give you valuable experience, and also save you some money.  Also, if you need help or advice, the farmer/rancher will likely help you.  Good luck!


x2


----------



## quiltnchik (Aug 17, 2011)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> What plans do you have for raising beef cattle?  Is it to start a breeding herd, get some beef for the freezer, or a bit of both?


A bit of both.  I know that you get what you pay for, but not everyone has thousands of dollars to start out.  I'm sure others here have had the same dilemma, which is why I'm asking for some advice...


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 18, 2011)

I can only tell you what we did and what prices we paid.  You are obviously in an entirely different region, so things probably will be a bit different.  

Our first two bovines where 1 steer and 1 heifer.  The steer was suppossed to be 7 months old and the heifer 10 months.  We paid $900.00 for the two.  The plan was to raise the steer up for meat, and then in the fall, have the heifer AI'ed so she would calf in the spring and go from there.  If we were starting off again from a clean slate, I would still do the same thing.  We would then get another steer in the spring and the heifer would be calving.  We would see what the calf was and then make future decisions based upon that.  

The first heifer didn't work out.  

We have a local dairy farm that sells their day old bull calves for $25.00 each.  We bought two (about 4 days old).  Thought it would be a cheap way to get some meat in the freezer and get our feet wet.  In the long run, it will not be any cheaper as we will have to feed them longer to get them up to the weight that a beef cow would be in, in a shorter amount of time.  (hope that makes sense)  We bottle feed them and they have great temperments.  We have learned from them, so all in all a worth while experience for us thus far.

About a month or so ago, we did purchase another young heifer (about 4 months old).  We paid $400.00 for her.  It is a lot of money to us, just as the $900.00 was to start with.  However, she is a Hereford, thus a beef breed.  We will have her hopefully for years to come as a we let her supply us with calves for a few years.  (that's the plan)  She is from good stock and we feel,  worth the money.  

We have easily spent $200.00-$300.00 on accessories such as feeding buckets, water buckets, halters, wormer, things like that.  This of course does not include shelter, food and vets.  Just giving you an idea.  

I don't know what your budget is, but I would guess you would want to start off on a smaller scale and go from there.  I would strongly recommend getting a farmer who is willing to mentor you.  Someone you can ask questions of because you'll have plenty!

I hope at least gives you some information to consider.  Keep us posted.  It is exciting to see someone elses herd come to fruition!


----------



## quiltnchik (Aug 18, 2011)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> I don't know what your budget is, but I would guess you would want to start off on a smaller scale and go from there.  I would strongly recommend getting a farmer who is willing to mentor you.  Someone you can ask questions of because you'll have plenty!
> 
> I hope at least gives you some information to consider.  Keep us posted.  It is exciting to see someone elses herd come to fruition!


Thanks for the info   The lady we're renting the farm from raises Murray Grey cattle, so I'm sure she'll be a great source of info when the time comes.  She's the one that told us that raising cattle "is easy," which put the bee in my husband's bonnet to do this!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 18, 2011)

quiltnchik said:
			
		

> Stubbornhillfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha...I have to laugh, because I am sure that for an experienced person, cattle raising is easy.  On most days, for us being a non-experienced cattle person it is easy.  It's always those crazy times that strange things happen or one gets sick or injured that throws you for a loop!  It sounds like she will be a great mentor for you.  In reality, you will never know until you try it.  The fact that you are renting a farm from someone that already raises cattle should make things a bit easier.  Structures, fencing and etc are probably already set up and in good condition.  I really hope that it works out for you both and you love it!  I know I do, even when the "stories" and "lessons" are being created.


----------



## clarmayfarm (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello, 

You can expect to pay a little more than market (stockyard) price for good, healthy cattle. Right now in Va, 1.00-1.20/lb.?  JHM is right, better to spend a bit more and get healthy stock, especially if you are new to the industry.   


I live in Virginia, and  our cattle industry is racist (in cattle, not people) - they like black cattle. In our area of the state, a black animal will outsell a color (murray grey) almost consistently.  Herefords are somewhere in the middle. This means if you plan to market calves, unless you plan to sell freezer beef or purebred stock, you may be better off with Angus.

We have a dairy herd, and a small herd of "Buelingo", a belted beef breed from ND.  Buelingos are a combination of angus, limousin, shorthorn, and galloway/dutch belted. Anyway, my husband is from the midwest, and in Iowa, the Buelingos sell well in the marketplace. Here in the Valley, they sell at a discounted price, so we sell off-farm to folks who want grass fed beef.

Good luck!!!


----------

